# Kim Kardashian Glowing Highlighting Cheeks



## sfmakeup (Oct 4, 2012)

What products do you ladies recommend for that Kim Kardashian glowing cheeks look? I can't seem to find any highlighters that will give me the same effect as her. For reference, I'm NC25! Thanks


----------



## pinkpaint (Oct 4, 2012)

I would use a cream or liquid foundation in a lighter shade (NC15) first to sculpt your cheeks and then use a powder highlight on top. And I would definitely go with a dramatic contour as well. It'll make your cheeks "pop" more.


----------



## sfmakeup (Oct 5, 2012)

That's a great idea! Do you have any specific recommendations?


----------



## Kassie (Oct 5, 2012)

sfmakeup said:


> What products do you ladies recommend for that Kim Kardashian glowing cheeks look? I can't seem to find any highlighters that will give me the same effect as her. For reference, I'm NC25! Thanks


  	Hey I use the highlighter trick all the time ok so you apply you foundation and all that stuff then you apply two products one will be a cream concealer and the other product with be the highlighter its kinda hard to explain but heres a tutorial

http://kmakesithappen.blogspot.com/2012/07/kim-k-famous-undereye-concealer-trick.html

  	it takes some time getting the hang of it but once you do trust me it'll look so good and when your getting your picture taken you can really notice it looks so youthful and bright


----------



## hwdsprincess (Oct 5, 2012)

so from what i've read is that her makeup artist uses the Ben Nye banana powder, i bought it for myself it was hard to find thanks to word of mouth that she uses it lol, well i LOVE it, it def works i'm an NC35 so i'm darker than you but it shows up well i made a thread asking about people's opinion was on it and how they like to use it and i ended up using a foundation brush patting the powder on under my eyes like triangles and in between some what above my brows like a triangle too...


----------



## Mira111 (Oct 14, 2012)

Try a cream base highlighter for extra glow!


----------



## tats (Nov 9, 2012)

pinkpaint said:


> I would use a cream or liquid foundation in a lighter shade (NC15) first to sculpt your cheeks and then use a powder highlight on top. And I would definitely go with a dramatic contour as well. It'll make your cheeks "pop" more.


	I agree.
  	What you could do is apply lighter foundation or concealer nc15 under eyes and on your cheeks, then darker concealer, foundation on your cheek bones to sculpt and then apply your regular foundation over the top, everything will blend in together. For a dramatic result you can use something really dark to scultp your cheekbones..and then apply a good highliter on your cheeks as well.
  	I usually do this kind of look myself, I like dramatic highlighting and contouring. I use white foundation to highlight and a really dark one to contour, and I'm NC20)) sometimes I use this darkest all over cover concealer from Elf to contour my cheekbones)) (that one on the right))


----------



## felicialazaar (Nov 10, 2012)

I really liked this video, which explains how to achieve the highlighted look..
  	on tha artist himself, mostly highlighting
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAtJkOk7PKE

  	this one is on a very pale model and uses dark countouring as well to achieve a glowy tanned look
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBLHE0ME-GA&feature=relmfu


----------



## smokeyrose (Dec 21, 2012)

tats said:


> I agree. 		 			What you could do is apply lighter foundation or concealer nc15 under eyes and on your cheeks, then darker concealer, foundation on your cheek bones to sculpt and then apply your regular foundation over the top, everything will blend in together. For a dramatic result you can use something really dark to scultp your cheekbones..and then apply a good highliter on your cheeks as well.
> I usually do this kind of look myself, I like dramatic highlighting and contouring. I use white foundation to highlight and a really dark one to contour, and I'm NC20)) sometimes I use this darkest all over cover concealer from Elf to contour my cheekbones)) (that one on the right))


  	If you want a tutorial for the look tats describing, just google "reverse contouring", there are many tutorials out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 20, 2013)

felicialazaar said:


> I really liked this video, which explains how to achieve the highlighted look..
> on tha artist himself, mostly highlighting
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAtJkOk7PKE
> 
> ...


  	Thanks for this video!


----------

